# FESCUE TO BLACK JACK BERMUDA



## KESM (Jun 24, 2021)

I'm in week 4 of my black jack Bermuda lawn germination cycle. I started my back lawn restoration effort September 2020…including the installation of an extensive French drain system to manage excessive storm water runoff from a neighboring lot. The pics are out of order. What a journey!


----------



## jack_boombastic (Apr 26, 2020)

Nice lawn, what fertilizer did you use to help the seeds grow? I am in NC as well and was thinking of overseeding with black jack bermuda. It is impressive that bermuda took off in the shade. Also any reason why you decided to seed in Sept instead of in the summer?


----------

